# Beigefügt übersende ich...



## Novata..

Beigefügt übersende ich die letzte mitteilung auf die oben genannten Angelegenheit empfangen.


----------



## Alemanita

Beigefügt übersende ich die letzte Mitteilung, die ich zur oben genannten Angelegenheit empfangen habe.


Esto si quieres ponerlo en primera persona del singular.

Deberías poner la frase o palabras clave de ella en el título del hilo y también la frase en original, o sea, en castellano. O al menos un poquitito más de información.

Espero te ayude, saludos.


----------



## Sajg7

Hola, Novata. En mi opinión no está bien construida. Mi propuesta es: "Beigefügt übersende ich die letzte empfangene Mitteilung über die oben genannte Angelegenheit". En comparación con la frase propuesta por Alemanita, considero que mi frase es preferible, ya que la de ella sólo estaría bien construida si la persona que envía la información es la misma que la recibe en un primer momento, mientras que la mía estaría bien construida en los dos supuestos. Por otra parte, no sé si es adecuada o no la preposición "zu" utilizada por Alemanita (lo mismo me ocurre con la preposición "auf" utilizada por Novata, aunque esta última me choca todavía más). Yo me hubiese decantado por la preposición "über" + acusativo. Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Relativas como la de alemanita (..,die ich zur...habe) en este tipo de comunicaciones, son muy raras en alemán. Son correctas, claro, pero no son usuales. Sin duda la de Sajg7 es preferible . Sobre la preposición de Novata, sería más correcto _über _sin duda. En vez del verbo übersenden, yo usaría el más burocrático _übermitteln_. 

Novata: escribir una frase en espera que adivinemos cómo te podemos ayudar, no es educado. No des por suspuesto que debemos automáticamente traducirlo o corregirlo (en ese caso mejor Google translator o un traductor remunerado). Sugiero revisar las reglas del forum. 

Bienvenida. Saludos.


----------



## Novata..

Disculparme si alguien se sintió molesto, no era mi intención. Me lío enormemente con el tema de las preposiciones, frases compuestas y donde se coloca el segundo verbo cómo no era mi intención recibir un curso extenso construí la frase de ésta manera y sabía que algo estába mal pero no sabía qué por eso mí pregunta, la frase en español era:

"Adjunto remito última notificación recibida en relación con el asunto arriba referenciado" eso era lo qué pretendía decir.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## iaf

Bienvenida Novata:
Gracias por la aclaración y el contexto, así se hace más fácil el intercambio, ¿no? 
Aquí otra propuesta:
"Beigefügt übersende ich die letzte empfangene Mitteilung bezüglich der oben genannten Angelegenheit". 

Saludos,
iaf.


----------

